# make a Western Wintec Saddle smaller with removable pad??



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey y'all!  I'm plannin on doin an easy trail ride with my horsey this Sunday! (Yay!) 

Anyways, I'm plannin on usin a 15" western wintec saddle that I own.
But it feels kinda big and I don't feel very secure in it especially since the seat isn't that deep. 

It's fine for just messin around, but I thought I'd ask you guys and see what you guys thought!

Is there anything I can buy to make me feel more secure in it? 
I have seen things advertised that make the seat smaller. (The cushion thing you but behind you??? Never had any experience with it.) 

Any ideas??? Thanks!


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

any ideas??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the thing you are describing is made by Cashel (might be other makers.)
it works, but is not cheap. something like 50$


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I wonder if something like that will actually make you more secure, or if it will just give you a false sense of security. At least the wintec is not slippery and that is a plus.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If the seat is flat, it will make it seem flatter. maybe you could find some bucking rolls to put on it. there is another name for them but its not nice  they attach to the pommels, and can make the saddle front more like an aussie saddle, best way I know how to describe .


----------

